# How much does Clomid cost on a private prescription



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
Ive just been back to Care for my follow up apptment after my failed icsi cycle and asked about clomid, the consultant said he would send me a prescription and ive only just realised that it will be a private prescription and not an NHS one, has anyone paid privately for Clomid and if so, how much did it cost?

Do you take clomid every cycle or do they give you a months rest in between??

Julia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I had private prescriptions for all my clomid (2 x 3mths) - I asked consultant about the costs & he said it shouldn't cost much more than NHS script...I took them to Boots and was charged same as NHS - £6.50. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Julia

ditto Minxy - I've always had private scripts - though I got my initial couple at the hospital pharmacy and they cost slightly more than the chemist round the corner

and yes you take clomid every cycle, though it will depend on the consultant how long they want you to go on it for.

hope that helps

S
xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies for the quick reply, you have put my mind at rest.  I had a really bad time this morning at my follow up, he basically made me feel guilty that the treatment hadnt worked, even though I had done everything i could do, i took 2 weeks off work and rested the whole time!

you know what its like at these type of apptments, you come out of the place, thinking, why didnt i ask this and that!

Julia x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I work for a company that has involvement with prescription drugs and we have access to the actual costs and its about £12 for 6 month 50mg supply.  Probably not at all relevant, but found it quite interesting when I was looking at going private!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Julia
I hate appts like that grrrrrr.   and they certainly shouldnt be making out that its your fault  .   lets hope clomid works for you, sounds like it won't cost any more privately.   good luck xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages, I guess I'll be joining the clomid board as soon as I start the drugs, im sure he said i would start on 5 tablets, 1 a day from day 2 to day 6 Does this sound about right?

Just hope I dont get any of the side effects!

So if they scan you for your first cycle just to check that they have the right dosage, if alls fine, can you just take clomid on future cycles without having more scans?

Julia


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats right hun, most of us take on days 2-6 so you need to have one tablet a day which is 50mg.  try taking them at night just before bed, thats the best tip i was ever given


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

My clinic charge me £1.26 for 5 clomid tablets!

V xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Coxy,

I am fairly new to clomid too. I was given a script by fert spec and had to get it from same hosp pharmacy (not a chemist) so dont know if private or not? I've got an NHS specialist!!  anyway it was the usual £6.50 for 3 months supply. i had a scan for 1st month only, although it appears to vary on how much they track how your doing....

I only had hot flushes and bit of a headache and maybe wee'd a bit more.. so not too bad  

Keep us posted.. i took mine days 2-5 (50mg) only.  TC.  Jo x


----------

